# synchronisation messages iCloud



## maxime350 (9 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir la communauté MacG 

Je cherche à comprendre la synchronisation des messages iCloud.

J'ai un iPhone et un Mac.
Sur mon iPhone j'ai activé Messages dans les apps utilisant iCloud.
Sur mon Mac, la fonctionnalité "Activer Messages sur iCloud" est bien cochée.

Hors, si je supprime une discussion sur mon iPhone, celle-ci est toujours présente sur mon Mac, même plusieurs jours après et même en ayant cliquer sur "Synchroniser" dans l'application Messages sur Mac 

Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer ?

Merci 
Maxime


----------



## maxime350 (13 Décembre 2020)

merci de ton aide.

J’ai déconnecté mon compte sur Mac et supprimé les fichiers en cache dans le dossier Bibliothèque/Messages.
Quand je supprime de mon mac, cela supprime bien de mon iPhone.
Cependant, en supprimant de mon iPhone, cela ne supprime pas de mon Mac :/

J’ai supprimé la sauvegarde iCloud depuis iOS mais je dois maintenant attendre 30 jours que mon archive soit supprimée  pour tester à nouveau !

si quelqu’un a


----------

